# Device driver API documentation



## agottem (Jun 12, 2012)

Where can I find good documentation on kernel APIs?  For example, documentation for functions like selwakeup, or uiomove?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jun 12, 2012)

selwakeup(), uiomove() etc.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2012)

Besides a plethora of man pages you might also like to read

FreeBSD Architecture Handbook
FreeBSD Developers' Handbook


----------

